# TOTALLY REPTILES !!! new reptile shop ROSANNA MELBOURNE ! <3



## kimba83 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Big shout out to Jodie, for opening a truely awsome shop in rosanna !!!*

*Totally Reptiles : 03 9458 2881*

*Address : 86 St James Road Rosanna, VIC 3084*
*Melways Ref : 32, b2 *

Just some of whats AVAILABLE !!

scrub python, bhp 

jungle pythons , childrens pythons , darwin carpets , water pythons , costal carpets , cape yorks, diamond pythons , green and brown frogs (small and large) bird eating spiders,

the BEST orange phase central bearded dragons in melbourne (thanks to rick walker)
red phase central beardies, black headed monitors, sand monitors, gipp water dragons, blue tongues, 

THIS SHOP is awsome !!

ive taken some photos of reptiles from the shop and they can be sent if requested, but im hopeing people in the area will jump on the band wagon and support our local shop!

this is one of the cute babies ! <3







Thanks Kim


----------



## Miffy (Sep 10, 2007)

I got a beardie the other week. Its a really good shop I was surprised and glad as its close by.

Place looks clean and well organised and has a great water dragon enclosure.

Hopefully it will do well, as good shops are hard to find these days.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 10, 2007)

have they got a website we can look at?


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 10, 2007)

website will be finished by this weekend.. hopefully.


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 10, 2007)

were bouts in melb in is *Rosanna, *like whats it near>?


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 10, 2007)

about a 10 min walk from rosanna station if u dont drive 

its got the address there


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 10, 2007)

yea but i dnt no were rosanna is, like north east south west melb lol


----------



## paleoherp (Sep 10, 2007)

Rosanna is between Heidelberg and Macleod at one end of Lower Plenty Rd.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 10, 2007)

well worth the drive !!!


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 10, 2007)

oh oik


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2007)

rosana is same neck of the woods as greensorough. i will definatly check it out after school soon.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 10, 2007)

its on the hurstbridge train line


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 11, 2007)

bumps for jodie


----------



## m.punja (Sep 11, 2007)

ahhh That's not far from where I stay when I go to melb.


----------

